# Something that happened to me more than a year ago



## asacuber (Mar 11, 2018)

So in the second round of 2x2 at Cubelelo Winter Open 2016 
First solve I got a +2
Second solve I got the same CLL and(i think)same AUF, I'm not sure about the layer though.

Its kinda weird I only remembered this a few days ago, but now what should I do? Tell the delegate and get it changed to a dnf? Or what?


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 11, 2018)

The odds of getting the same CLL and AUF in consecutive scrambles is not all that low


----------



## CubingRF (Mar 21, 2018)

It's up to you, I think.

I mean it happened two years ago...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 26, 2018)

We generally try not to penalize competitors for something that is not their fault. Since this was a while back and there is no concrete evidence (it sounds plausible that you could get similar solutions by luck).

You can check against the scrambles if you'd like.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 26, 2018)

Lucas Garron said:


> We generally try not to penalize competitors for something that is not their fault. Since this was a while back and there is no concrete evidence (it sounds plausible that you could get similar solutions by luck).
> 
> You can check against the scrambles if you'd like.



I just checked, and saw two same CLLs. So no same scramble I guess.

Thanks


----------

